# Help with the IDs plz



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello All,
Can you please help me with the below IDs.

1) Found this one in a LFS and he doesn't have a clue what it is









2) Is this a transcriptus or Marleri ?









3) Is this a Compressips or a Calvus. I was told it is an F1 Black Calvus Juvi, he is about an inch now









another snap of the same









Cheers

Kiran


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The First One Is A Victorian Cichlids, looks Like Astatotilapia Latifasciata (Also Called Zebra Obliquedens).

I'm Not Sure About The Juli, But I Would Think It's Transcriptus Rather Than Maleri.

The Altolamprologus Is A Calvus And Not A Comp, And It Could Be A Black One - It's Hard To Tell Black And White Apart Even When Adult As They Can Change Color With Mood. I See No Reason To Dispute What It Was Sold As, Though.


----------



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello,
Instead of creating a new thread i thought i would reuse mine as and when something unknown strikes me.

Here is something from the LFS today, some kind of Aulonocara ?









a snap of the trio he has









Cheers
Kiran


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

They look like Peacock x Tropheops hybrids.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

rennsport2011 said:


> They look like Peacock x Tropheops hybrids.


Agree That They Are Probably Hybrid, But Don't Know About Peacock In The Mix. The Orange Markings are Similar To Tropheops Macropthalmus, And if The Mouth Were Shaped A Little Differently, I Would Think They Were Just Albino Tropheops "Red Cheek Macs".


----------



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you guys.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you think those could possibly be Bi-color peacocks missing blue pigment? I've never seen fish like these before - what are they labeled as?


----------

